# Steering/Suspension Upgrades



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Found an interesting restoration article in Goat's Garage. The page on suspension/steering upgrades has me thinking. The guy put later model sway bars and steering gear in his car. Thoughts?

Rickster

The GOAT'S GAR-RRAGE 66 GTO Restoration Pages


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know what the big deal is, I think the classics handle fairly well. I can take exit and entrance ramps just as fast if not faster then anybody else. Granted, I kinow they could handle better, but they don't do too bad on their own.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Rukee. My cars are basically stock. I put a big front sway bar on my '65 and a rear sway bar, and it helped the cornering a lot, but it ALSO made the ride much harsher, made noise going down the road (poly bushings) etc. It was a downgrade more than an upgrade. It seems like most people these days want to drive an old-looking car that drives like a late model. The whole "Overhaulin" mentality. Some of us, though, rememember when we were younger and were driving these cars as just cars. They drove fine then, and they drive fine now. The don't have ABS brakes, anti-spin traction devices, air bags, or cupholders. You can't yak on a cell phone and eat a Big Mac while driving one. Thank God! (Just my opinion.....do what you want with your ride and enjoy it!)
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As Jeff points out, these cars are 40+ years old and did handle pretty well in their time but by now the suspension bushings are worn and age deteriorated. Just replacing all the front bushings with STOCK rubber ones will improve the handling dramatically. Having tight tie rods, center link and idler arm are important too. The poly bushings do make the ride harsh and they are famous for being noisy. Del-A-Lum makes plastic greaseable bushings that will eliminate the give of rubber while being quiet and smoother riding, but they are rather spendy too. All depends on how much you want to spend and what you want the car to do when you are done.
The one upgrade I like to do is front disc brakes and adding power assist if it didn't come with it. The ease of braking effort and shorter stopping distances is a nice margin of safety to have.
If you are after all out handling the third gen quick ratio boxes are a relatively easy changeover. From what I have been reading about the newer rack and pinion setups is that they are becoming a bolt in change now too and would provide late model steering response....at a price...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree on the disc-upgrade. It's non-intrusive and the cars will stop better. Both of mine will keep their drum's for now, though. I just don't tailgate!! What I forgot to say was, that the SINGLE biggest ride/handling performance improvement I did to both my GTO's was to install RADIAL tires on them! I've had both cars for over 25 years, and ran bias ply tires on both of them. My '65 was a real thrill with 3 duces, 4 speed, and posi, on 7.75-14 Cushion Belts!!!! If anybody wants to remember how it REALLY was, put some skinny, bias belted tires on your ride and HOLD ON!!!! They do everything poorly except for looking correct.
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I had a 70 Chevelle SS 454 from 73-79 that came with the F70x14 bias tires. With 450 horse and the 4 speed they were good for about 5,000 miles....:lol: Even with L60x14 bias it was still hairy and driving in the rain with the L60's was dang near suicidal. When I was finally able to put 15X8 vette rallys and L60 radials on, it made a WORLD of difference. I wouldn't even consider running bias tires on a car that gets driven much. They are for the trailer queens....
Wish I could've kept a few of my former cars from the "old" days. Not only would they be worth much more, but I wouldn't be scrounging to replace them with repairable junk now......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I hear you on the tires, Too Many. Often times, I had to decleine street racing invites from slower, one-legged cars (usually Camaro's back then) because if I put my foot into it, I'd do 360's and wreck. The minute those outer carbs came open, the back end would come around. Just think if kids had cell phones then!!! All the wrecks, etc. Just about everybody I know got rid of their rides from when they were younger. I know of one or two of many who still have their cars from the old days. I still have my $1200 '65 , and my $1800 '67 Convertible (The second most money I ever spent on a GTO. The most expensive GTO I ever bought was in 1992, and it was a Burgundy/black '65 hardtop, 4spd. That car was $2000. We would probably have a "remember when" thread, where us "older" folks can waxc nostalgic about the "good old days", etc. That way, we wouldn't bore the piss out of all the younger folks out here. Like you, I have all kinds of stoies to tell, about $75 running GTO's, etc. Ahhhhh those were the days!!!
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I still have my $1200 '65 , and my $1800 '67 Convertible (The second most money I ever spent on a GTO. The most expensive GTO I ever bought was in 1992, and it was a Burgundy/black '65 hardtop, 4spd. That car was $2000. We would probably have a "remember when" thread, where us "older" folks can wax nostalgic about the "good old days", etc. That way, we wouldn't bore the piss out of all the younger folks out here. Like you, I have all kinds of stories to tell, about $75 running GTO's, etc. Ahhhhh those were the days!!!
> Jeff


Should we get them going with the 30 CENTS per gallon of 110 octane gas on every other street corner.....:lol:

I wonder how many would participate in a new OFF forum.


(Old Fart Forum):cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Gents,

Being of 57 heritage, I believe I would qualify for the OFF. 

And...I can testify to having seen and paid for gas at 23.9 cents per gallon. 

In fact, I distinctly remember filling up my 73 Suzuki 185 for about a quarter. 

OF Rickster Sends....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Gents,
> 
> Being of 57 heritage, I believe I would qualify for the OFF.
> 
> ...


There's 3 now.
Yup, 23.9 for regular. My new 68 Honda 350 held 3.5 gallons and cost less than $1.00 to FILL.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My first real bike was a '68 Honda CB350...!!! Red and white with the rubber tank guards...but it was a used bike...that was 1975...I remember mom filling up with Ethyl for about 29.9 per at Simas Bros. in the late '60's. When I started to drive, it was after the oil embargo, etc. Premium was costing me about 50 cents per gallon in High School. GTO's were cheap, too!!


----------

